
UFO Witnesses Tell the Truth - perseusprime11
https://www.popularmechanics.com/military/research/a29771548/navy-ufo-witnesses-tell-truth/
======
tabtab
I don't think they are hiding stuff at the top levels, because you-know-who
couldn't keep quiet about it if his life depended on it.

~~~
Atheros
Which is why they would never tell him unless absolutely necessary.

~~~
RickJWagner
[https://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/11/us/politics/hillary-
clint...](https://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/11/us/politics/hillary-clinton-
aliens.html)

------
Fr33maan
Actually it doesn't break the laws of physics, researchers found out that it
was possible to change angle without any loss of speed under certain
conditions, i think it was on HN top page few weeks ago.

~~~
tabtab
What's the max G's a top drone can do? I'm pretty sure drones can do things
manned jets cannot. I'm not saying they were drones, but not sure it can be
ruled out yet.

------
seren
Funnily enough the Tic-Tac description looks quite close to the fictional
"Droplet" in Liu Cixin's 3 body problem. This is fiction so the author might
have been influenced by this event.

~~~
jhloa2
In the unlikely even that this was an alien object, the fact that it resembles
something out of fiction is irrelevant.

~~~
ebiester
I think the OP intended the inverse - that the fictional story was inspired by
the description of the real life object.

------
anotheryou
the mentioned documentary
[https://youtu.be/-e9NoKp8EnE](https://youtu.be/-e9NoKp8EnE)

video sequence there
[https://youtu.be/-e9NoKp8EnE?t=1573](https://youtu.be/-e9NoKp8EnE?t=1573)

------
libertine
Wondering if in any of the footage there were some fuzzy characters engraved
on the side of the Tic Tac, that after being enhanced (thanks to some AI magic
work) would come out to be "Made in China".

